# First Growroom - Advice Welcomed



## MisterZ (Nov 24, 2009)

I finished my first grow room today.  It is 6'x3', please check and make sure everything is set to grow great bud.

For the walls, I put up 4mm black landscaping plastic.  I tacked mylar to all the interior walls.  I also put a tent door zipper on it so I can get in and out easily.  I have a 600W that produces 90,000 lumens (so my 18' sq ft should give me exactly 5k a lumen, which should be adequate).  I hooked up ductwork to a canfan that moves 238 cfm (my room has 126 cf) across my bulb and out into the basement.  For my intake I have a box fan that is on the floor facing up.  

The temperature has been 83F in there and the relative humidity has ranged from 50-55.   The basement is completely dark and light leaks are not an issue.

It was hard to get any good angles for pictures, but the first three are basically a panoramic shot (you can see the ductwork go from the first picture to the second).  The 4th pic is of the can fan exhaust built in, and the 5th is the view from the outside with the zipper open.

What do you think?  Any problems here or is it looking good?


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 24, 2009)

Assuming it zips up and is completly light proof.

It looks really good .

Nice Job.


----------



## growman05 (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks good. What do you plan on growing?


----------



## MisterZ (Nov 24, 2009)

Getting some Northern Lights from Nirvana.  

When I read that they don't get too tall, low odor, high potency, hardy, and good with hydro it all made sense.  

I'm going to use hempy buckets for the grow.  Will update as I get my seeds going.


----------



## Locked (Nov 24, 2009)

Shld do the job...nice work


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 24, 2009)

very  nice...Bring  on  the  BUDS!!!!!  :lama:


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 24, 2009)

When it becomes time to clean/replace the mylar on the interior, just use panda film, it is reflective on the inside and light blocking/black on the outside...basically a stronger, more durable, and easier to clean surface...

If it isn't available where you live, I would order it now to be ready for when I need it..

PS..My veg room in the basement looks exactly like yours, except my walls are cleaner looking (totally not trying to be a douche..just tryin to help) and probably easier to put up....that's why I'm speakin on this...

You obviously are handy and capable...you'll be happily surprised with panda film...HAPPY GROWING


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 24, 2009)

Look like it needs 2 things Green Plants and Green Mojo to help bring on the Buds.

Be safe and Have a great Grow


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 7, 2009)

So your only source of CO2 is a box fan?


----------



## zem (Dec 8, 2009)

it will do the job only thing i can suggest is flat walls you can use thin wood sheets theyr lightweight cheap and smooth you can paint them or you can glue mylar onto them will do better than wrinkled walls in reflection and are easier to clean, and maybe put the fan on top as exhaust instead of puttin it onto the floor as intake it will be troublesome in the growroom floor you might have a pot hit it as you move plants or something might fall on it or debris can stick to its blades and most dangerous would be water gettin to the electricity. it will work your room will grow good bud i'm just tellin you to take care of these details cheers


----------

